# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Jabbour (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Jabbour

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Keizersgracht, Amsterdam

Adres: Westermarkt 2, Amsterdam

Website: www.hapk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Jabbour*

----------

